

Paul Graham Steps Down From Daily Hacker News Duties - amitkumar01
http://recode.net/2014/03/29/paul-graham-steps-down-from-daily-hacker-news-duties/

======
dang
This is a perfect specimen of what I spend my day clearing off the front page:
a knockoff story that has been covered much better by a primary source—in this
case our own front page.

Normally I'd kill this, but I'll bury it instead, in case anyone wants to
comment. We're not going to crack down as hard on meta-stuff for a few days,
while all this moderation business sinks in.

------
coreymgilmore
reference to main thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7493856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7493856)

------
adamzerner
We know.

